# motorhome advice please



## mikey2341 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi There,

I'm new here & this is my first post,

I'm looking at buying my first motorhome, but there seams a mountain of choices and also prices, so I'm after some advice from people more knowledgeable than what I am!

I'm after a van that is good for using around the UK for weeks / weekends, but also good for heading to Frrance for 6 weeks next summer.

Having looked around a few dealers, we've decided we want a central dinnette and rear kitchen.  We;ve been quite taken with an old Hymer B544 (1990 model) and have also seen a Hymer swing 544 (2000 model). The old model is cheaper and has a larger engine, but the swing has all the extras we would want but only has a 1.9 engine.  Does anyone have any experience of these two vans and could offer some good advice please?

Cheers

Mikey


----------



## Makzine (Dec 19, 2012)

We have an old Hymer 644 that is still going strong and although newer vans with all the bells and whistles might look good, simple and basic is best in my opinion.  You can always add on all the bits you want to at a later date and there are plenty of 544's about so take your time and have a good look first.  Its always easy to get sucked in and buy quick because you want it but bide your time and you will get a cracker like we have.  

Oh yes and :welcome: to the site and have :fun: 



John


----------



## dave and mary (Dec 19, 2012)

Spend a long time looking, dont be to impatient to get a van. we have been m/h for over 40 years,and have had a lot of vans. Every one has the perfect van but it may not be perfect for you. For instance you say you like an end kitchen to us that is the last thing we would have, we spend a lot of time away in our van , and a lot of time on the beach, and in beauty spots so to us a end u shape lounge is most important so we can sit and see all around. A m/h is a big investment so think long and hard about it, dont be taken in by the fist van you see ,they all look great when you wont one. good luck in you hunt for your perfect van you will get . Also worth remembering a m/h built on a standard van can save you a lot of money if things go wrong special head lights etc cost a lot extra.


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies 

If truth be told, I love the look of the old A class Hymers.  I think one of those is my preferred choice, I hadn't thought of fuel economy though; so thanks for that!  We've had a look at a couple of them so far, one was a bit tatty and needs some work, the other was immaculate, but needs a bike rack and other bits and bobs.

Are there any issues with reliability of the old vans?  The newer van is a Fiat based and so I know there will be loads of spares around, but for the old A class, are spares an issue?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2012)

We have a B544 with a rear kitchen and I can't find fault really, well if you could fit everything you would ever want into 6m then there's loads of stuff I would like.

The layout works for us and there is plenty of space, the bed is comfortable and the bathroom really well thought out. As others have said for every one on here there will be a different layout to suit them, hence the bewildering choice out there. 

Be patient, do your research, be prepared to travel to find the right van, but consider if you want backup from the dealer (if you buy from a dealer). Expect to have to spend money on repairs, even if you are good with vehicles and diy there are things you might not want to tackle.

We were lucky enough to find the right van at the right price near to us. Probably one of the best choices I have ever made, enjoy the search and enjoy motor homing and especially wild camping.

Drew


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, 

We've done a 500 mile round trip to view a van and it looks like a 300 mile trip to see another over the Christmas holidays, so we are prepared to travel.  

Apart from the usual insurance, tax & MOT's what other running costs will we incur?  Left hand drive won't be an issue will it?  SOrry for all the numpty questions :help:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 20, 2012)

We took some time deciding on our MH, looking and thinking about out lifestyle and needs.

We decided on a fixed bed as years of converting caravan beds was something we we didn't want, esp as starting to feel the ravages of time on the body!!

Much as I'd have loved a big garage at the rear, my wife found the high up bed claustrophobic, same with drop down beds, also climbing into bed was a No No!! Even so with our fixed bed, it's still quite a climb and a collapsible stool comes in handy. 

We also decided that as we would be wilding quite a lot, we would be using the internal facilities rather than a camp-site, so with that in mind, we chose a separate shower from the toilet, im our experience, a combined one only leads to water being splashed everywhere, and I hate damp loo paper!!

Predominantly we were looking for a MH to suit a couple, with grand kids occasionally. To us a full hob and oven were a necessity as we enjoy cooking, esp if on an extended tour.

We found our MH, a Swift Kontiki LHD (designed for Sweden, so had slightly better insulation) it's not perfect but ticked most of our boxes.

We've upgraded some of the systems as our requirements dictated, more batteries, solar power, rear view camera, inverter, microwave and best of all, a refillable gas cylinder system.

If you get a LHD, check visibility to the right, or even for that matter to the left with a RHD if you're anticipating driving on the continent. There's a few threads on here with problems of visibility at junctions.

I've rarely experienced any problems with a LHD and I don't think the insurance was that much different.

Our MH is 26 ft, bigger would give us more space inside for those rainy days, but obviously bigger gives more problems when parking up etc, for us, smaller was a compromise too far.

Make sure you can stand up comfortably inside. Ours only has a small internal step to get in, think about how that may affect access to yourselves.

There's no such thing as a perfect motorhome, try and see as many as possible, a big dealer will have loads of different configs, even if out of your price range, you can sit in and try to envisage how you would use that particular config.

Fuel costs, when we got ours at 30K on the clock (2001, 2.8 IDTD Ducatto) it was doing about 27 MPG, now at 59K, 3 1/2 yrs later it's run in and returning about 29 MPG, not too bad for a 3400 KG vehicle.

Hope my ramblings help


----------



## lotusanne (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats brilliant fuel economy BigPetee not much different to what I get from my old SWB trannie!!  But on the up side, it does fit in normal parking spot.  Everything is a compromise with a campervan, and as many have said , what suits one will not suit another.  Even when you have got what you think is your dream van you will sit in it at night and work out the ways you want to change/improve it.. or what you would want in your next van!! My advice would be too see as many as possible, work out whats essential for you and whats a ncie to have... and try and be patient!  I nearly bought several others before i gotmine and was really disappointed when some didn't work out... but in the end I was so glad they hadnt as I had been getting carried away wanting something that was actually not what I wanted.. but available!! Good luck with your search:dance:


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

We've spent a good amount of time at the local MH forecourt, sitting in various layouts and working out what we want ideally space wise and also layout wise.  Accessories are another matter though! We have a huge list of things we would like and it is probably unrealistic to expect to find a van with them all, but you never know!

These are some of the vans we've looking at:

Hymer B544 1990 2.5TD. | eBay

Used Dethleffs Globetrotter i5832 Motorhome For Trade Sale Only U2626 at Southdowns Motorhome Centre

1992 HYMER 544 Fiat Ducato Turbo Diesel Diesel in Halifax | Motorhome Trader

1991 HYMER 544 LHD A Class 5 Berth Diesel in Cleeves | Motorhome Trader

HYMER 544 YEAR 2000 « Used touring caravans | Caravan Hire - Loot.com

1993 TALBOT EXPRESS PILOTE GALAXY 23MX MOTOR HOME 4 BERTH 2 OWNERS | eBay

HYMER B544 A-CLASS...SUPER MOTORHOME..POWER STEERING. | eBay - this is the only one we've seen, but it looked great and in excellent condition

Are we looking on the right lines with these?


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the best one we've seen so far : HYMER B544 A-CLASS...SUPER MOTORHOME..POWER STEERING. | eBay  although I believe a sale has been agreed on it now...  I wasn't sure if it was a little expensive?  We would want to put a bike rack, roof ladder & store and also a satellite dish on, are they all easy enough to do?  Sorry to bombard everyone with questions!!


----------



## Ironjaws (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I agree with Bigpeetee over most items. Whislt not yet in the retiree catagory we can't be bothered with the sorting out the bed each night and morning so have gone for a fixed bed at the rear, good for throwing things on during the day too. Ours has the cooker and sink on one side opposite the dinette and this does cause a few problems and sharp words as someone always seems to be in the way, quite often the dog! Most of our contacts here (in France) have either bought a fixed bed or changed to one with their second van.

Ours is a a 1.9TD which has served us well and has done several trips to Scotland, only a bit of a bore on long hills but otherwise OK. It does about 25mpg and the later gearchange, dashboard mounted is much better than the older column changes which suffer from play in the (very cheap) nylon linkage bushes. The 2.8TD engine is a much better buy and more economical too.

Disagree with Wintoniam over cost of tyres, proper camper van tyres are expensive. I have van tyres on the front and camper van tyres on the rear, this is not ideal but saved the cost of 4 cc tyres all at once. Black Circles (online) are very good at providing good prices and can organise local fitting services. I originally had the van tyres on the rear and the handling was diabolical, the side walls were too flexible and it felt like I was running with tyres well under-inflated.

Should you decide to keep your van in France be wary of the age as it can be a trial having them re-registered here if they are a bit older. I had to do it and if I hadn't been living here would have been awkward and slow, mine is LHD full European spec but bought and first registered in UK. OK in the end though and you only have to have them tested every 2 years. 

A bit of advice we received from a camper van repairer was to buy a van by a manufacturer as far north as possible, avoid Italian and Spanish, German if possible. We ignored the advice and regret it. Chassis cab is fine but............

Hope this helps, Ian


----------



## Makzine (Dec 20, 2012)

Depends on where you are when looking but if you ever get to Kent then do feel free to drop in and look at ours as its only the interior thats different.


----------



## wolfie69 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 2002 Hymer Camp Swing, on a SWB fiat Ducatto - 6 berth ( very compact).

It has a 1.9TD engine.  We didn't even think about the engine size, when we bought it - less can appear to be a little under powered going up hill, but then it's not built for racing. You get used to changing up and down the gears. Stick to about 55 / 60 mph and get 28 / 30 mpg  -  doing 60 /65 mph drops it down to 23/25mpg. This was the biggest shock as i had 2.3TDI fiat people carrier before getting 55/60 mpg!

Anyway we pick this model as it had two seating sections, and a fairly large bathroom.

No oven, but i still manage to cook for 4, on the two gas hobs.

We have spent many weekends away in the UK, and have spent the 3 weeks in France for the last two years, using Aires.

This is the first Mh we owned so can't compare it  -  but we spent over a year looking, viewing,  sitting in so many different one.

Regards
matthew


----------



## lotusanne (Dec 20, 2012)

What about this one...Hymer B544 1990 2.5TD. | eBay


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

We're looking at this one, I've been in contact with the owner and he's willing to do a deal at a very reasonable price. It looks a bit tattier than the one I've put up before, but will be £3000 cheaper! I'm just a bit wary of if it looks too good to be true....  Also seen this :

Used Dethleffs Globetrotter i5832 Motorhome For Trade Sale Only U2626 at Southdowns Motorhome Centre 

and this was the C class model we've seen:


HYMER 544 YEAR 2000 « Used touring caravans | Caravan Hire - Loot.com


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

runnach said:


> Dethleffs is 3 year older than my motor, most of what you see within link you supplied is very much like for like, no oven for me though. I would say those mirrors are useless for such a vehicle and, I would certainly replace if you bought, I would also seriously looking to pay at least 1k less?
> 
> Regards........



Thanks for that, how much can you usually knock dealers prices down by?  I know this won't be an exact scientific formula, but is aiming to knock £1000 of the screen price achievable?


----------



## Le Foot (Dec 20, 2012)

My surname is Barter...., and I'm Barter by name and by nature.
  I have a theory that no dealer will 'buy' your business...they will only be pushed as far as there is a bit of profit in it for them.  Beyond that..they will walk away. So go on..try your luck, you have nothing to lose, and you might have a few quid to gain.
 Good Luck.

Jackie:wacko:


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

We're in no rush, the only thing is the time it takes travelling the country looking at them!  We're in the North West and all the A class vans seam to be down south!  The dealer has said he would gas check it all and put a full MOT on it.  Having looked on his website, there are a few older vans offered on the same "trade basis"  There seams a huge price differential for MH's that appear similar on paper. I've seen the same vans advertised for 5k right upto 13k an on first look there doesn't seam to be that much difference in them.


----------



## lotusanne (Dec 20, 2012)

well you are doing the right thing in looking at as many as you can, you cant tell the actual condition from the photos, they can be very deceptive, you will soon learn for yoursefl what the differences in price are for.. or how they weigh it up.  Look out for the things that can be very expensive to fix, eg damp, treat any musty smells with great suspicion!!


----------



## DRoader (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi I recently spent a year fulltiming in an older Hymer. It was a lovely motorhome but the day to day living does take a toll. 

I would check the ceiling for holes even the smallest ones where things have been screwed in to it. Check all the cupboards and pull down the overcab bed and drag everything out and check for either water damage to the base or overcab ceiling. Feel around the doors for any soft spots and check around the habitation door, sink and bathroom for any any soft spots in the flooring. Check the shower out by standing in it. 

Now onto the practical stuff you want the onboard tanks to be tested. So you want to check out the onboard fresh water tank by having it filled and the pump tested by using all the taps seperately. You then want to test the waste tank to see if it actually holds the waste and has a practical way of emptying it. 

Now you want to check the onboard blown air heating and hot water boiler. There should be some basic switches to get either hot water or hot water and heating. Open all the hot air vents around the van and check they are working. 

Now you need to check out the toilet. Older hymers have older toilet cassettes and they can start to leak around the seals. You can often see this outside the toilet and you might have to clean out the toilet cassette area and inside the van. 

Also keep up to date with the base vehicle. Make sure you have spares where you can.

Then enjoy


----------



## mikey2341 (Dec 20, 2012)

wolfie69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2002 Hymer Camp Swing, on a SWB fiat Ducatto - 6 berth ( very compact).
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, We are looking at a 2000 swing 544 at the weekend, what should we look out for?  Did you venture near the Alps?  did it climb ok? 


cheers


----------



## Stanski (Dec 20, 2012)

*HOBBY is best - read to find out more.*

Hello ALL,

This thread has been an interesting read so far with very good helpful advice and opinion.  For the benefit of the original poster here is my opinion.

After spending 5 months researching, also many miles and days travelling to see various motorhomes around the country, we concluded that a Hobby 650 SFE was the best.

Here is the argument.  How does one determine best?  We decided on Value for Money and believe that we got a very good deal.

Our motorhome has the following:
LHD, 1998 Fiat Ducato, 2.5 TDi engine achieving 30mph, half-worn tyres, good exhaust, 50K miles, air conditioning, Tax and MOT, Recent Cambelt.
Rear Fixed Bed, over medium size garage. 27 storage cupboards, Clothes Cupboard and modified gas locker for additinal storage.
Shower with toilet, elegant mirror beside wash-basin.
35L Refillable Gas Tank, 3 burner Hob, Small Fridge (No Oven as its European).
2 80W Solar Panels with 1 leisure battery and Fox monitoring system.
TV aerial with amplifier and basic put up yourself satellite (Not large dish or automatic)
Security features of alarm, extra door lock, van door security chains, window alarms, immobiliser.
Truma heater and hot water boiler.  Older variant - C3402.
Silver Window screens
Seperate drinking water system
100W inverter
Small 240V Grill
Long Electric Cable and Hook Up connectors
Cooling Fan, Heiki rooflight window
Able to sleep 4 easily.

and best of all - Superior Body Style, Colourful decals and body.

I would encourage anyone to better it for the money (less than £20K).  Your idea of best may not be ours but I hope this has given you some additional information to make an informed decision on.

Good Luck and a Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Stanski, Welcome and a Merry Christmas to you. 

The Hobby sounds good. i think I can better that. I have not advertised my MH as I am going away. Here is what comes for "20K.

 German built TEC 640, 2002 Fiat, Ducato JTD. Left hand drive, 2.8 ltr, Turbo diesel. 128 BHP. Engine chipped, have 150 BHP, 5 gear manual. Permissible weight 3.5 Tonnes. 139200 Kms. Length 6.40 mtrs. Power steering, ABS, Rear-end stabilisers, Reversing camera, Reversing sensors with digital display, Reversing warning bleepers, Day time running lights, Air ride suspension with dials/ gauges for in/deflating. Pump for air ride. Motorbike rack. 240v socket charger. Rear lighting panel, 2 removable aluminium storage boxes fixed to motorbike rack. Motorbike rack will take up to 120 Kg’s in weight. 4.5 meters Awning, Electric step, outside entrance light, Security swing arm for entrance door, inside security locks with keys for both cab doors. Alarm system for all doors and windows including engine bonnet also with inside alarm sensors. 3 outside storage spaces with doors, alarmed. Outside shower with shower hose and head, Outside gas connection for grilling/cooking, socket for plugging 12v and 240v connections. 3 roof windows, bathroom, overhead cab bed and rear lounge. Large Panorama roof window electrically operated with remote control. All windows have fly nets and sun-shade rollers. 2 roof top Solar panels 80 watts each. Fold up ladder for roof, roof railings all round. Fully automated Kathrin Satellite dish with 2 sets of receivers, for German and English TV.  Flat screen 15” TV with DVD built in, VCR. Complete lighting system interchanged all bulbs to LED lights (MR11-6L, cool white, 13 lights in all)
Rear U shaped lounge/diner, seats 6 with collapsible table to sleep 2 adults. Large rear window and 2 side windows around U shape lounge/diner. Window above kitchen area. Large window over 2nd diner area. All windows are double glazed. Driver and passenger pilot seats pivotal with arm rests. 2 seater settee diner table behind driver’s seat. Swing out extension table as diner. Overhead cab bed for 2 adults, with window. 3 way gas fridge with larger freezer compartment, 3 flame gas cooker with wash basin and worktop, Hot water boiler, Hot air blower heating system, Toilet with wash basin and shower, One action filling system, fills fresh tank, boiler and toilet simultaneously, Electrics, have 2 and 3 pin facility, 12 volts and 240volts. 3 x 110 AH batteries with 1000w Inverter in habitation area. A total of 11 large and 11 small storage spaces all around including large storage spaces under the cooker sink and worktop. Fresh water tank, 100 litres, could be filled from inside or outside. Waste water tank, 80 litres, can be emptied from inside, valve in floor. Water safety valve. 2 x 11 Kg gas bottle storage compartment with double gas connectors. Plus 2 x 11 Kg spare bottles. Radio with CD player and USB connection. Garmin Nuvi 250w Sat: navigator with cigarette lighter socket connection. Gas Carbon Monoxide alarm.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 21, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Hi Stanski, Welcome and a Merry Christmas to you.


Hi David and Ann,

A Very Merry One to you both also.   A very impressive vehicle you have - surely you wouldn't part with it.  We did see one TEC, chose not to buy as it didn't quite give us the happy feel after a test drive.

Enjoy the festivities.


----------



## mikey2341 (Feb 22, 2013)

I thought it as well resurrecting an old thread rather than starting a new one, but after much searching, I think we've found a van that suits are needs and is in budget. Been to see it today and going back again either tomorrow or Sunday for a final look and to hopefully strike a deal!  It's a Hymer C544 with a big overhead  fixed bed.  
Is there anything glaringly obvious we should be looking out for?  We're quite new to this!:rolleyes2:


----------



## francour (Feb 22, 2013)

*what camper to buy*

Hi regarding engine size do not buy a 1.9 they are hard work to say the 2.5 is the same is on planet mars my hymer 544 is up for sale 2.5 1996 in good allround condition you can view it on gumtree west yorkshire or on preloved or motorhome fun or emmail me on this site Thanks Bernie:


----------



## mikey2341 (Feb 22, 2013)

francour said:


> Hi regarding engine size do not buy a 1.9 they are hard work to say the 2.5 is the same is on planet mars my hymer 544 is up for sale 2.5 1996 in good allround condition you can view it on gumtree west yorkshire or on preloved or motorhome fun or emmail me on this site Thanks Bernie:



Hi Bernie,

Your van would be perfect for us, but it is out of our price range I'm afraid


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 23, 2013)

:scared::scared::scared:

what you on about, i drove a Bedford for many years without PS, i know many a bloke that would struggle too, pfft.


----------



## Squibby (Feb 23, 2013)

*Way ahead*

If you are getting to the stage in your life where you are getting time to spare have a look at a self build, I'm still working on mine but do spend a lot of time working away from home, but this is a viable option, I could not find a van that fitted my needs at a decent price. I'm on the finishing touches now and the whole thing has cost me a lot less than if I went down the road of buying a production model.

Squibby :wave:


----------



## mikey2341 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well we picked up our MH today, very exciting times!  I've spent 6 months looking for what we wanted and am delighted with what we found within our budget.  I know some people have said they think the 1.9 engine is underpowered, but it was fine on the test drive and was comfy on the M6 coming home.  I just need to get used driving a LH drive van, I kept veering towards the midline of the road!:banana::banana:


----------



## Gemani2 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Motor home advice please*

How exciting...bet you can't wait to plan your first trip..did you get the hymer 544 ? Pics please !  A hymer is also on my wishlist !


----------



## mikey2341 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gemani2 said:


> How exciting...bet you can't wait to plan your first trip..did you get the hymer 544 ? Pics please !  A hymer is also on my wishlist !




Yeah can't wait!  Hoping to do a weekend before Easter and then a week at Easter!  Went for a C544 in the end, it was too good a price to pass up on!  Will put photo's up when I learn how to do so...


----------



## spigot (Mar 3, 2013)

Add Content


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi There
we have a 2004 Hymer C544 also with a 2.3 engine RHDrive.
We think our van is great. has everything we need . We use the overcab bed for the 2 of us when we are on our own and sometimes we have the grandids also ( 2) 
onr on the bench seat and one in the dinette double -they think its great.
We havea full size cooker , fridge and gas hob with gas heating also-we can just about fit a 13kg and a 6kg gazs bottle in the gas compartment.
We have had ours 12 months now and haven't had any issues to shout about . Converted the majority of the internal lightd to LEd to save on the battery . We use a portable logik tv from curriys.
If you have any issues you can drop me a line.

enjoy your Hymer -we do

atb
Jimbo:wave:


----------



## Rich and Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Brilliant. bet you cant wait to get out and about 

Rich


----------

